# Omega Constellation f300hz Repair needed



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

I just purchased the Omega Constellation f300hz in need of a repair. The description of the problem is it hums but the hands won't move so I'll need someone who can work on these watches and repair it if needs be. I got the seller to take the battery out of the watch to prevent any further damage. It's been sat in a draw for a few years unused.

Also an estimate on how much a repair like this could cost at most would be great


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi mate I havnt really had much todo with the omega hummers but it may be worth a quick look at the link directory at the top of the page as there could be something there ,

Other than that I no a fair few members have had these in the past and I am sure some one will point you in the right direction

hope that helps cheers Andy


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Hi mate I havnt really had much todo with the omega hummers but it may be worth a quick look at the link directory at the top of the page as there could be something there ,
> 
> Other than that I no a fair few members have had these in the past and I am sure some one will point you in the right direction
> 
> hope that helps cheers Andy


 Thankyou I've had a look at a members service but he is out of action currently due to a broken hand and hasn't got back to me about my first enquiry so looking for others at the moment while he heals.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The go to guy is Paul (Silver Hawk) but he's out of action with a busted hand.

his contact details are on his site electric-watches.co.uk.

If you can't wait Keith T may be able to help but I don't know his contact details.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

handlehall said:


> The go to guy is Paul (Silver Hawk) but he's out of action with a busted hand.
> 
> his contact details are on his site electric-watches.co.uk.
> 
> If you can't wait Keith T may be able to help but I don't know his contact details.


 I am in contact with Keith. I will pass these on.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Padders said:


> I am in contact with Keith. I will pass these on.


 Thank you very much


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Padders I wasn't 100% sure he was still in the hummer business.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

handlehall said:


> Thanks Padders I wasn't 100% sure he was still in the hummer business.


 Yep he is still active.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I am by no means an expert, but humming is a good sign. However the motor could still be an issue. Sometimes though all that is needed is the contacts cleaning.

I watched that listing disappear before my eyes... I thought you wanted a stainless one?


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I am by no means an expert, but humming is a good sign. However the motor could still be an issue. Sometimes though all that is needed is the contacts cleaning.
> 
> I watched that listing disappear before my eyes... I thought you wanted a stainless one?


 I will be making it stainless steel, removing the gold and polishing it for my own collection


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

tburkes said:


> I will be making it stainless steel, removing the gold and polishing it for my own collection


 how do you intend removing the plating?

Also are you sure it's stainless underneath the plating?


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

handlehall said:


> how do you intend removing the plating?
> 
> Also are you sure it's stainless underneath the plating?


 I was going to get it sent off for removal, I am also fairly certain it is stainless steel as all the markings and online information point in that direction, but again I can't be 100% until I receive a response from Omega, I might even look at getting it replated, it's 40 microns, so might cost a bit...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you are wise to get it done professionally, I was a bit worried you were going to try some sort of abrasive, I really hope it is stainless as my guess would have been brass.

Good Luck, I can't help feeling you have gone down a rather expensive path to achieve your aim though.


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

handlehall said:


> I think you are wise to get it done professionally, I was a bit worried you were going to try some sort of abrasive, I really hope it is stainless as my guess would have been brass.
> 
> Good Luck, I can't help feeling you have gone down a rather expensive path to achieve your aim though.


 From the look of the metal wheres it's worn off it looks like stainless steel, which is a good start  and nah, I am utter crap at doing that sort of thing, i'd much rather invest money into a time piece rather than save a few quid for a **** job


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

good luck fella :thumbsup:


----------

